# Ένας μύθος με ψήγματα αλήθειας, μεγάλες δόσεις φαντασίας και ζόρικες απορίες



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2014)

Το κουδούνι της πόρτας ακούστηκε περίεργα, λίγο πιο φορτικό, πιο αγχωμένο από ό,τι συνήθως. Ο κυρ Στέλιος μού είχε τηλεφωνήσει αποβραδίς:

— Πού χάθηκες, βρε Στέλιο, τόσους μήνες;
— Γιατρέ, σου έχω έκπληξη μεγατόνων. Αύριο, πρωί πρωί.
— Να ξυπνήσουμε πρώτα, αστειεύτηκα, επειδή τον ήξερα. Ήταν ικανός να στηθεί έξω από την πόρτα πριν λαλήσουν τα κοκόρια στα χωριά και τα καναρίνια στα μπαλκόνια.

Ευτυχώς είχα προλάβει να συμμαζέψω λίγο, να βάλω να γίνεται ο καφές. Έριξα μια γρήγορη ματιά και ηρέμησα: το σπίτι ήταν στη συνηθισμένη οργανωμένη ακαταστασία του και μπορούσα να υποδεχτώ ευπρόσωπα το οτιδήποτε.

Όχι όμως αυτό που περίμενε στην πόρτα.

Δίπλα στον κυρ Στέλιο στεκόταν μια περίπου συνομήλική μας, εμφανώς Βορειοευρωπαία. Κάτι μου θύμιζε το πρόσωπο, αλλά σίγουρα δεν έμοιαζε στη Μέρκελ. Χάζεψα και κοκάλωσα στην εξώπορτα, αναγκάζοντας τον κυρ Στέλιο να με σπρώξει για να κάνω χώρο να μπει εκείνος και να πει ευγενικά στην κυρία «Έλα, Χέλγκα, πέρασε μέσα. Σου το είπα· ο Εφταδόχτορας παραμένει χαζούλης, όπως τον θυμόσουν.» 

Η Χέλγκα μπήκε και με αγκάλιασε με τη θέρμη της φίλης από παλιά. Ενώ ανταποκρινόμουν μηχανικά, το μυαλό μου πήρε μπροστά. Η Χέλγκα; *Η*; Με κεφαλαίο ήτα, με μπολντ των 20 στιγμών; Με το σώμα με μπολντ και κεφαλαία τα πάντα πάνω του; Η Χέλγκα της Κρήτης, της Σαντορίνης, της Ικαρίας, του καλοκαιριού του χίλια εννιακόσια...γκουχ, πότε πέρασαν κιόλας τόσα χρόνια; Που της μάθαινα ελληνικά το πρωί και της μάθαινε ο Στέλιος τα ερωτικά το βράδυ; Πού, και κυρίως πώς, βρέθηκε η Χέλγκα εδώ;

— Γιατρέ, κλείσε το στόμα σου, μου είπε ο Στέλιος, κλείνοντας πίσω τους την πόρτα. Έλα, Χέλγκα, κάθισε, της είπε και την οδήγησε στο σαλόνι. Γιατρέ, μυρίζω καφέ. Φέρε και έλα να σου πω...

Σύντομα όλα ξεκαθάρισαν. Η Χέλγκα είχε χηρέψει πριν από καιρό, τα παιδιά της είχαν μεγαλώσει, εξασκούσε τα ελληνικά της στο Διαδίκτυο, επικοινώνησε συμπτωματικά με τον Στέλιο στο φατσοβιβλίο, θυμήθηκαν τα παλιά, ο Στέλιος, που έχει μείνει μόνος του κι αυτός, την κάλεσε πριν από κάτι μήνες να θυμηθούν τα μέρη που είχαν γνωρίσει νέοι. «Πρέπει να τα δεις, Χέλγκα, δεν θα τ’ αναγνωρίζεις. Να δεις και τι γίναν τα λεφτά σας, που γκρινιάζετε ότι τα φάγαμε...»

Λίγα λεπτά αργότερα, ο κυρ Στέλιος, που δεν είχε κλείσει στόμα να μιλήσει άλλος, έφτασε και στο δια ταύτα:

— Γιατρέ, θα σου τα πει και η Χέλγκα, που θυμάται τα ελληνικά που της έμαθες, αλλά της είπα ότι έχεις γίνει τρανός και γράφεις και σ' ένα φόρουμ για πάσα νόσο και πάσα απορία...

Επιτέλους, η Χέλγκα βρήκε την ευκαιρία που περίμενε και βιάστηκε να πει αυτό που την απασχολούσε:

— θιμάσε γιατρέ που με έμαθες ελινικά χωρίς τιν ορθογραφία; ε, τόρα που δεν έχο ιποχρεόσισ σκέφτομε να μίνο λίγον κερό ακόμα στιν ελάδα, με τον παλιό φίλο μου στέλιος και προσπαθό να μάθο σοστά.
— Τι να μάθεις σωστά, Χέλγκα; απόρησα.
— Να μάθω ορθογραφία, θέλω και να γράφω σωστά ελληνικά, μου απάντησε. Ο Στέλιος λέει πως δεν τα μιλάω άσχημα και πως τα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική της ορθογραφίας. Μου τα είχες μάθει και απλά...
— Μα αν ξεκινούσα με την ορθογραφία δεν θα μάθαινες ποτέ σου, διαμαρτυρήθηκα. Εγώ σου είπα να γράφεις όπως τα ακούς.
— Ναι, και μου είπες τότε ότι θα μου εξηγήσεις αλλά δεν έφταναν όλες μου οι διακοπές και το αφήσαμε. Μπορείς να μου πεις, τουλάχιστον, πώς θα μάθω να γράφω σωστά όλα αυτά που τελειώνουν σε -itis;

Κόντεψα να πνιγώ, αλλά ευτυχώς πετάχτηκε ο κυρ Στέλιος:

— Ναι, γιατρέ, πες μας τους κανόνες. Της έλεγα ότι ο κομήτης γράφεται με ήτα και ο μετεωρίτης με γιώτα και ο ασφαλίτης με γιώτα αλλά ο νεροχύτης με ύψιλον και ότι ο καλός σαμαρείτης είναι με έψιλον ιώτα και ότι είμαι βέβαιος ότι εσύ θα ξέρεις λέξεις με όλα τα ι... 
—Ε, αφού είπες σαμαρείτης, είναι και ο λευίτης (που είναι οπτική απάτη, όμως, γιατί διαβάζεται -βί). Και με όμικρον ιώτα υπάρχει ο αρσενοκοίτης, που θα σου εξηγήσει ο Στέλιος, Χέλγκα, τι θα πει, βιάστηκα να προσθέσω. Όμως από κανόνες, πέρα από τη γραμματική ανάλυση και την αναζήτηση της ετυμολογίας, δεν έχω να σου πω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο. Ο νεροχύτης έχει μέσα το ρήμα χύνω, που γράφεται με ύψιλον, π.χ., αλλά μη με ρωτήσεις γιατί γράφεται το ρήμα έτσι, επειδή πλησιάζεις στις απαντήσεις της μορφής «γιατί έτσι είναι».
—Καλά, άχρηστε γιατρέ. Να ρωτήσεις στο φόρουμ σου, να διαβάσω τι θα πουν κι οι άλλοι, που τα ξέρουν καλύτερα. Και για να έχουμε καλό ρώτημα, μόνο στο –itis υπάρχουν και τα έξι ι;
—Τι να σου πω, κυρ Στέλιο; Θα το βάλω κι αυτό στα ερωτήματα...

=============
Ο μύθος (με στοιχεία πραγματικότητας) γεννήθηκε από πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα στην πράξη: Όταν θέλουμε να διδάξουμε έναν ενήλικο αλλοδαπό ελληνικά στα γρήγορα, πρέπει να δίνουμε σημασία στην ορθογραφία; Και αν ναι, πώς του τα ξεμαθαίνουμε και του διδάσκουμε αργότερα συστηματικά τη σωστή ορθογραφία;


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2014)

Παίρνουμε πολλά μικρά αυτοκόλλητα χαρτάκια σημειώσεων, π.χ. σαν αυτά:
http://www.plaisio.gr/stylo-molivia...es-Yellow-Cube-75X75Mm-400-Sheets-KF01346.htm

Ξεκινάμε με βασικούς κανόνες ορθογραφίας. Από σελίδες σαν τις παρακάτω διαλέγουμε τους κανόνες που αφορούν το μαθητή. 

http://www.e-keimena.gr/index.php?o...-10-22&catid=91:2009-10-17-17-53-41&Itemid=53
http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutrulis/glosika/Orthografia.htm
http://asteria8o.blogspot.gr/2013/09/blog-post_4997.html

Μπορούμε να αντιγράψουμε τις σελίδες σε Word, να σβήσουμε όσα δεν ενδιαφέρουν και να τυπώσουμε τα υπόλοιπα για το μαθητή μας.

Κάποιες ιστοσελίδες, εκτός από θεωρία, έχουν και ασκήσεις, π.χ.
http://users.sch.gr/ipap/Ellinikos Politismos/Yliko/Yliko nea.htm
http://emathima.gr/?tag=ασκήσεις-με-τις-καταλήξεις-των-ρημάτω

Καθώς ο μαθητής κάνει το διάβασμά του, φροντίζει να γεμίζει αυτοκόλλητα χαρτάκια με τις λέξεις που ξέρει ότι τον δυσκολεύουν. Στην περίπτωση της Χέλγκας, θα γράφει στη μια πλευρά του χαρτιού τη γερμανική λέξη για την ελληνική που μαθαίνει (που, σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση έχει δύσκολη ορθογραφία) και στην άλλη πλευρά, εκείνη με την κόλλα, θα γράφει την ελληνική λέξη. Κάθε φορά που θα τελειώνει το διάβασμα, θα πηγαίνει και θα κολλάει τα αυτοκόλλητα σε διάφορα σημεία του σπιτιού.

Όταν θα βρίσκει λίγη ώρα, θα πηγαίνει εκεί που έχει κολλήσει τα παλιότερα χαρτάκια, θα κοιτάζει την πλευρά με τη γερμανική λέξη και θα «γράφει» με το μυαλό της (ή με το χέρι της, αν έχει το χρόνο) την ελληνική λέξη. Αν τη γράψει σωστά, μπορεί να βγάλει το χαρτάκι από το παιχνίδι (π.χ. να το ρίξει σε ένα κουτί με πετυχημένες απαντήσεις). Αν όχι, θα ξανακολλήσει το χαρτάκι εκεί που ήταν πριν. Αυτή η διαδικασία (διάβασμα, κόλλημα χαρτιών, ξεσκαρτάρισμα των πετυχημένων απαντήσεων) θα συνεχιστεί μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το διάβασμα και να μην έχει μείνει ούτε ένα χαρτάκι στον τοίχο.

Για πιο προχωρημένη ορθογραφική μελέτη μπορεί να κοιτάξει το ορθογραφικό παράρτημα του Ορθογραφικού Λεξικού του Μπαμπινιώτη: 104 κίτρινες σελίδες στη μέση του λεξικού με ομαδοποιημένα πράγματα. Κι εκεί χρειάζεται κάποια βοήθεια: να μην κάνει πράγματα που δεν χρειάζονται ή που ενδεχομένως είναι πολύ ειδικευμένα ή πολύ… μπαμπινιωτικά (π.χ. μεταγραφές κύριων ονομάτων ΟΠ99 ή δύο τελευταίες παράγραφοι στην Ορθογραφία αντιδανείων ΟΠ101). Μπορεί κι εκεί να αρχίσει από πιο κλασικές καταλήξεις (π.χ. –ίζω) και να περάσει αργότερα στα –ίτης. Όπου μπορεί να φτιάχνει ετυμολογικούς κανόνες μόνη της, έχει καλώς. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει λεξικό με ετυμολογία για να καταλάβει γιατί _αρσενοκοίτης_ και _λωποδύτης_. Αλλά η ετυμολογία σ’ αυτό το στάδιο είναι χρήσιμη άμα σου αρέσει και όταν δίνει απαντήσεις σε ομαδικά προβλήματα.

Για ζητήματα όπως τα _ότι – ό,τι_, _καταβάλλω – καταβάλω_ κτό., ελπίζω να βρει αρκετές ασκήσεις στο διαδίκτυο. 

Όταν θα ξέρει καλύτερη ορθογραφία από εμάς, θα διαβάσει και τη _Νεοελληνική Ορθογραφία_ του Παπαναστασίου.

Αυτά τα γρήγορα για τώρα.


----------



## Themis (May 18, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν θέλουμε να διδάξουμε έναν ενήλικο αλλοδαπό ελληνικά στα γρήγορα, πρέπει να δίνουμε σημασία στην ορθογραφία;


Δεν έχω σκεφτεί ολοκληρωμένα το ζήτημα, ουσιαστικά δεν έχω άποψη, αλλά η απάντηση που μου έρχεται αυθόρμητα είναι: Ναι, αλλά όχι στην ορθογραφία καθαυτή - στην ορθογραφία _στον βαθμό που είναι δηλωτική της ζωντανής (άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμης) ετυμολογίας_. Από την περιορισμένη εμπειρία μου στη διδασκαλία γλωσσών (της γαλλικής στην ανιψιά μου και της ελληνικής στην κόρη μου αλλά - εντελώς πρόχειρα - και σε γάλλους φίλους), νομίζω ότι το καθοριστικό είναι πού τοποθετείς τη μπάρα. Αν ξεκινάς με κριτήριο την άμεση συνεννόηση (όπως με τους γάλλους φίλους μου και, υποθέτω, κι εσύ με τη γερμανίδα φίλη σου) δεν τίθεται ζήτημα ορθογραφίας. Αν όμως ξεκινάς με τη μπάρα ψηλά, έχοντας δηλαδή κατά νου τον στόχο μιας _καλής_ γνώσης της γλώσσας, χρειάζεται να βλέπεις το ζήτημα σε προοπτική. Συχνά η αρχική ευκολία μπορεί να είναι η μετέπειτα αυξημένη δυσκολία. Τόσοι και τόσοι Έλληνες έμαθαν ξένες γλώσσες, πήγαν και σπούδασαν στον τόπο της συγκεκριμένης ξένης γλώσσας και δεν μπόρεσαν ποτέ να μιλήσουν (σχεδόν) σαν ξένοι. Για τους Έλληνες, η πιο δύσβατη δυσκολία στις ξένες γλώσσες είναι η προφορά και ο επιτονισμός. Η ανιψιά μου άρχισε να κάνει γαλλικά σε ηλικία 5 χρόνων και λίγο μετά ήξερε να διαβάζει σχεδόν αψεγάδιαστα άγνωστο γαλλικό κείμενο, έστω κι αν δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα. Είχα κρίνει ότι η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία είναι η προφορά: όλη εκείνη η ισοπέδωση των /ι/ και /ε/ που έχουμε στη δική μας γλώσσα, και άρχισα με έμφαση εκεί. Είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι έκανα πολύ καλά. Δεν θα μπορούσα βέβαια να κάνω το ίδιο για μια γλώσσα όπου η γραφή δεν έχει προσαρμοστεί έστω και στοιχειωδώς στην προφορά (εντάξει, ομολογώ ότι σκέφτομαι τα αγγλικά).

Δεν προλαβαίνω να επεκταθώ, αλλά συνοψίζω ότι το ζήτημα είναι διπλό: πού τοποθετείς τη μπάρα και ποιες είναι οι πιο ανοίκειες παραξενιές της ξένης γλώσσας για τον μαθητή. Αν σταθούμε στο δεύτερο κριτήριο, νομίζω ότι η γραφή των ελληνικών κατέχει εξέχουσα θέση για τον ξένο που μαθαίνει ελληνικά. Επειδή τα ελληνικά χαρακτηρίζονται από μια κάποια φωνητική ισοπέδωση, ο ξένος μαθητής που έχει στόχο να μάθει _καλά_ ελληνικά θα ωφεληθεί πολύ στην εκμάθηση αν μάθει να αναζητά την ετυμολογία. Για τον στόχο αυτό είναι φυσικό να ξεκινάς απ' ό,τι είναι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμο και να προχωράς λελογισμένα (για να μάθει π.χ. ο μαθητής το _πλυντήριο _ή την _πλύστρα_, θα χρειαστεί να αναφερθείς στο _πλύνω_). Για να το πω πολύ σχηματικά: από την άποψη της καλής εκμάθησης της ελληνικής, τα φωνήματα δεν φτάνουν, χρειάζονται και τα τερτίπια της γραφής.

Προσωρινό συμπέρασμα: το ζήτημα εξαρτάται από τους στόχους που βάζεις και από τις δύο γλώσσες (τη γλώσσα εκμάθησης και τη γλώσσα του μαθητή). Στην καλή εκμάθηση της ελληνικής η ορθογραφία είναι απαραίτητη, και ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος για να αποκτήσει κάποιος γερά σημεία αναφοράς στην ορθογραφία είναι η ετυμολογία.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2014)

Ωρρραια η απορία, αλλά δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Mήπως ρωτάς πώς πρέπει να διδάσκεται η γραφή όταν θέλεις να μάθεις στα γρήγορα; Πόση βαρύτητα να έχει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2014)

Το έγραψα συγκεκριμένα. Η Γερμανίδα ξέρει να γράψει ελληνικά (ορθογραφώντας με το αφτί και σχεδόν στην τύχη) και θέλει να μάθει να τα γράφει σωστά. Όταν θέλεις να μάθεις να επικοινωνείς άτυπα και στα γρήγορα, είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις μεγάλη έμφαση στην ορθογραφία. Στο κάτω κάτω, και πολλοί Έλληνες δεν τα πάνε καλά με την ορθογραφία. Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι όταν θέλεις να μάθεις σωστά την ελληνική γλώσσα, είναι αναπόφευκτη η ορθογραφία, η ετυμολογία και οι ιστορικές αναφορές, όσο σπαστικό και αν είναι για τον άλλον να προσπαθεί να βρει κανόνες και εποχή δημιουργίας του καθημερινού και του αντηλιακού. Το παράδειγμα του Θέμη με το _πλύνω_ είναι σωστό και γνωρίζουμε όλοι πάμπολλα τέτοια. Το δυσκολότερο πρόβλημα είναι πώς περνάς από κάποιον που έχει μάθει με τον τρόπο άλφα (αδιαφορία για την ορθογραφία) και του διδάσκεις τον τρόπο βήτα (σωστή ορθογραφία, χωρίς εκπτώσεις). Υποθέτω ότι κάτι ανάλογο θα ισχύει για δυτικούς που μαθαίνουν αραβικά ή κινέζικα στα γρήγορα.


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2014)

H Χέλγκα σου είναι μια υποκατηγορία αυτού που στα αγγλικά ονομάζουμε false beginner  για να τους ξεχωρίζουμε από τους absolute beginners. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου η ορθογραφία είναι απολύτως μα απολύτως απαραίτητη σε οποιοδήποτε στάδιο, όσο κι αν βιαζόμαστε να διδάξουμε. Και παρόλο που στη γλώσσα μας η προφορά δεν επηρεάζει την ορθογραφία (άρα είτε σου λένε _τυρί _είτε _τηρεί_ εσύ ακούς tiri, οπότε θα πρέπει από τα συμφραζόμενα να καταλάβεις τι από τα δύο θα διαλέξεις), σε άλλες γλώσσες έχει σημασία να ξεχωρίζεις το sheet από το shit, το sit και το seat.

Για να ξαναγυρίσουμε όμως στη Χέλγκα σου, τα τεχνάσματα που προτείνει ο Nickel είναι, νομίζω, τα πιο αποτελεσματικά. Πάντως γενικά πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι a stitch in time saves nine.

ΥΓ. Ξέρω ανθρώπους που έμαθαν πολύ καλά να μιλούν και να γράφουν μια ξένη γλώσσα διαβάζοντας εφημερίδες. Βέβαια, στα καθ' ημάς, κινδυνεύεις να φας μαζί με τον καρπό τα φλούδια και τα κουκούτσια του κυρ-Σπελτσέκα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Βίβερε περικολοζαμέντε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2014)

Το κύριο πρόβλημα που έχω συναντήσει με την ορθογραφία των ελληνικών όταν δείχνω σε βιαστικούς ξένους τα βασικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι ότι είναι εύκολο να χαθούν στις περιπτώσεις και υποπεριπτώσεις με αποτέλεσμα ή να εκτραπεί το ενδιαφέρον τους από θέματα που είναι μεγαλύτερης προτεραιότητας (π.χ. ένα βασικό πρόβλημα που έχει η διδασκαλία στους γερμανόφωνους είναι η δυσκολία να κατανοήσουν και να χειριστούν στιγμιαίους και διαρκείς χρόνους) ή να απογοητευτούν νωρίς νωρίς.


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2014)

Αν αυτό συμβαίνει σε έναν Γερμανό όταν μαθαίνει ελληνικά, τι να πει ένας Έλληνας όταν μαθαίνει γερμανικά;


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)

Themis said:


> Στην καλή εκμάθηση της ελληνικής η ορθογραφία είναι απαραίτητη, και ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος για να αποκτήσει κάποιος γερά σημεία αναφοράς στην ορθογραφία είναι η ετυμολογία.


Αρκεί όμως η ετυμολογία; Πώς θα εξηγήσεις σ' έναν μαθητή (όποια κι αν είναι η μητρική του γλώσσα) τις μεταπτωτικές βαθμίδες (δλδ γιατί _αλείφω/αμείβω_ αλλά _αλοιφή/αμοιβή_, γιατί _πείθω _αλλά _πίστη_ και ξαναματαλλά _πεποίθηση_, γιατί _έλλειψη _αλλά _ελλιπής _και ξαναματαλλά _υπόλοιπο _κ.ο.κ...) Βλ. κ.* http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3550*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2014)

Θα σου φανεί περίεργο, αλλά (κτγμ, πάντα) ένα από τα κυριότερα (και πιο εκνευριστικά) προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι Έλληνες όταν μαθαίνουν ταχύρυθμα βασικά γερμανικά είναι η ασυμβατότητα των γενών των ουσιαστικών. Εμείς δεν δυσκολευόμαστε με την _έννοια_ της κλιτότητας ουσιαστικών και επιθέτων (όπως ίσως οι αγγλόφωνοι, π.χ.) αλλά μας μπερδεύουν τα διαφορετικά γένη, οι αλλιώτικες καταλήξεις κλπ. (Μιλάω, πάντα, για βασικά γερμανικά και γρήγορη εκμάθησή τους.) Επίσης, μας δυσκολεύουν πολύ πολλές προφορές (αλλά αυτό, υποθέτω, μας δυσκολεύει στις περισσότερες γλώσσες με τα μακρά και τα βραχέα φωνήεντα σε διάφορες αποχρώσεις τους, τα παχιά σύμφωνα κλπ). Α, ναι, και το ρήμα στο τέλος της πρότασης. :) (Και άλλα πολλά, βέβαια, μην το απλουστεύω υπερβολικά...)


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2014)

Δεν το κατανοώ το πρόβλημά σου και μάλιστα το θεωρώ και λίγο κατευθυνόμενο ψευδο-πρόβλημα, του μπι όνεστ... Νο όφενς, βέβαια. 

Μέρος της γλώσσας είναι και η ορθογραφία. Αν θέλει κάποιος να μάθει μια γλώσσα ολοκληρωμένα και κατά συνέπεια σωστά, τότε θα μάθει και να τη γράφει είτε είναι ημεδαπός είτε αλλοδαπός. Οπότε, ΝΑΙ, θα μάθει και την ορθογραφία όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι. Αλλιώς μπορεί απλώς να μάθει να μιλάει και να συνεννοείται και να μη γράφει. Πάλι τον στόχο της επικοινωνίας θα τον πετύχει. 
Σκέψου και το αντίστροφο. Πώς διδάσκουν άραγε οι αγγλόφωνοι έναν Έλληνα αγγλικά ή οι γερμανόφωνοι έναν Έλληνα γερμανικά; Ίσως εκεί βρεις την απάντησή σου. 

Η γλώσσα δεν είναι άναρθρες κραυγές, έχει ετυμολογία, ιστορικές αναφορές, "παραξενιές". Ούτε είναι βιντεοπαιχνίδι να επιλέγουμε το εύκολο επίπεδο για να νικάμε πάντα. Η γλώσσα και η μάθηση θέλουν προσπάθεια. Αν δεν την καταβάλλεις ή δεν θέλεις να την καταβάλλεις, τότε μάλλον λάθος επιλογή έχεις κάνει. 

Συγγνώμη αλλά έχω λίγο βαρεθεί τη λογική της μίνιμουμ προσπάθειας από τους μαθητές, φοιτητές, δασκάλους, μελετητές... και λοιπούς που ασχολούνται με την εκπαίδευση.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Συγγνώμη αλλά έχω λίγο βαρεθεί τη λογική της μίνιμουμ προσπάθειας από τους μαθητές, φοιτητές, δασκάλους, μελετητές... και λοιπούς που ασχολούνται με την εκπαίδευση.


Η αναζήτηση συστημάτων και μεθοδολογικών ομαδοποιήσεων για ευχερέστερη κατανόηση δεν ταυτίζεται με τη λογική της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας. Νομίζω ότι εδώ απαντάς —πιθανότατα από ευαισθησία και βιωματική φόρτιση, το δέχομαι— σε ερώτημα που δεν τέθηκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2014)

Άζι, έχω ήδη προσπαθήσει να περιγράψω το πρόβλημα δύο φορές, οπότε είναι φανερό ότι δυσκολεύομαι να το κάνω κατανοητό. Ας προσπαθήσω για τρίτη, και τελευταία φορά:

(1) Έχεις έναν αλλοδαπό (γερμανόφωνο στην περίπτωσή μου) που πρέπει να μάθει πολλά ελληνικά σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα (π.χ. επειδή αποσπάστηκε από την εταιρεία του στην Ελλάδα). Ισχυρίζομαι ότι η απαλλαγή του, σε αυτό το διάστημα, από την επιμονή στην ορθογραφία (με ένα απλό: «ξέρεις, στα ελληνικά έχουμε αυτά εδώ τα έξι -ι- και τα δύο -ο- και η ορθογραφία μας έχει διαμορφωθεί για ιστορικούς λόγους όπως είναι και _προς το παρόν_ μην ασχολείσαι) σου επιτρέπει να επικεντρωθείς σε πιο κρίσιμα, βασικά θέματα γραμματικής, συντακτικού κ.λπ.

(2) Αν ο συγκεκριμένος αλλοδαπός, που έχει μάθει στραβά (με την έννοια «ανορθόγραφα») ελληνικά αποφασίσει *αργότερα* να εμβαθύνει (δηλαδή όχι απλώς να μιλάει καλά, να καταλαβαίνει καλά και να διαβάζει καλά --επειδή έχει μάθει ότι ι = η =υ και ο =ω και πολλά άλλα) και θέλει και να γράφει σωστά, υπάρχουν προβλήματα διαφορετικά από ό,τι αντιμετωπίζει το μικρό παιδί (που μαθαίνει σωστά εξαρχής) ή ο αλλοδαπός (που ξεκινάει με μακροπρόθεσμο σκεπτικό και επίσης μαθαίνει σωστά και σταδιακά εξαρχής). Ο αλλοδαπός που έχει μάθει να γράφει με το αφτί μπορεί να σου γράψει και πράγματα όπως _εγκζέρεσι_, μολονότι αναγνωρίζει και κατανοεί τον τύπο _εξαίρεση_ όταν τον βλέπει. Μπορεί, επίσης (το χειρότερο) να σου γράφει _αιξέρεση_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Συγγνώμη αλλά έχω λίγο βαρεθεί τη λογική της μίνιμουμ προσπάθειας από τους μαθητές, φοιτητές, δασκάλους, μελετητές... και λοιπούς που ασχολούνται με την εκπαίδευση.





Zazula said:


> Η αναζήτηση συστημάτων και μεθοδολογικών ομαδοποιήσεων για ευχερέστερη κατανόηση δεν ταυτίζεται με τη λογική της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας. Νομίζω ότι εδώ απαντάς —πιθανότατα από ευαισθησία και βιωματική φόρτιση, το δέχομαι— σε ερώτημα που δεν τέθηκε.



Να πω κάτι και γι' αυτό, με μια παραβολή από αληθινό περιστατικό. Στον σκακιστικό μου σύλλογο, κάποια εποχή, παρατηρήσαμε ότι ενώ ερχόντουσαν πολλά μικρά παιδιά να γραφτούν και να μάθουν να παίζουν αυτό το ωραίο παιχνίδι, τελικά έφευγαν και δεν ξαναπατούσαν. Αναζητώντας την αιτία φτάσαμε στον υπεύθυνο της γραμματείας, έναν ενθουσιώδη φίλαθλο του σκακιού που υποδεχόταν παιδιά και γονείς με την εξής, πάνω κάτω, εισαγωγή:

«Καλώς ήρθατε, πώς σε λένε, μπράβο, ωραίο όνομα, σε ποιο σχολείο πας κλπ. Συγχαρητήρια που διάλεξες αυτόν τον ιστορικό σύλλογο, από όπου έχουν βγει τόσοι και τόσοι πρωταθλητές κλπ. Κι εσύ μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις, αρκεί να δουλεύεις πολλές ώρες καθημερινά και να μελετάς τα σκακιστικά βιβλία από την πλούσια βιβλιοθήκη μας» και άρχιζε να δείχνει τα ογκώδη βιβλία με την ανάλυση των συστημάτων κλπ. Και τελικά, τρόμαζε τα παιδιά (που ερχόντουσαν *να παίξουν*) και τα έδιωχνε από την πολλή αγάπη σε αυτό που υπηρετούσε.

Ε, ας πάρουμε τώρα κάποιον που θέλει να κάνει μια πρώτη, γρήγορη επαφή με τα νέα ελληνικά και ας ξεκινήσουμε εξηγώντας του γιατί λέμε η βρύση και οι βρύσες αλλά η λύση και οι λύσεις και πότε θέλει ν στην αιτιατική και γιατί έτσι και όχι αλλιώς και όλα τα ωραία και δύσκολα που δεν τα κατέχουν ούτε οι μισοί Έλληνες γύρω μας. Και ας τον διώξουμε, μια ώρα αρχύτερα. Μηδείς αγεωμέτρητος εισίτω.


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αρκεί όμως η ετυμολογία; Πώς θα εξηγήσεις σ' έναν μαθητή (όποια κι αν είναι η μητρική του γλώσσα) τις μεταπτωτικές βαθμίδες (δλδ γιατί _αλείφω/αμείβω_ αλλά _αλοιφή/αμοιβή_, γιατί _πείθω _αλλά _πίστη_ και ξαναματαλλά _πεποίθηση_, γιατί _έλλειψη _αλλά _ελλιπής _και ξαναματαλλά _υπόλοιπο _κ.ο.κ...)



Αν είναι γερμανόφωνος (για τη Χέλγκα δεν γίνεται όλη η κουβέντα;) θα του πεις ότι αυτά τα παράξενα είναι κάτι παρόμοιο με τα γερμανικά ασθενή και ισχυρά φωνήεντα (ενικός Haus, πληθυντικός Häuser / ich mag, du magst, wir mögen, sie mögen / επίθετο klar, ρήμα erklären, κ.τ.τ.). Όση δυσκολία έχει να μάθεις τα γερμανικά, την ίδια έχει και για τα ελληνικά.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αν είναι γερμανόφωνος (για τη Χέλγκα δεν γίνεται όλη η κουβέντα;) θα του πεις ότι αυτά τα παράξενα είναι κάτι παρόμοιο με τα γερμανικά ασθενή και ισχυρά φωνήεντα (ενικός Haus, πληθυντικός Häuser / ich mag, du magst, wir mögen, sie mögen / επίθετο klar, ρήμα erklären, κ.τ.τ.). Όση δυσκολία έχει να μάθεις τα γερμανικά, την ίδια έχει και για τα ελληνικά.


Ναι, αλλά στα γερμανικά αλλάζει η προφορά, ενώ στα ελληνικά όλα μου τα παραδείγματα έχουν ίδια προφορά.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2014)

Μπορεί κι εγώ να μην καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα. 
Ο Νίκελ έδωσε πιο πάνω μέθοδο για να μάθει κανείς. 
Εγώ θα ήμουνα πιο πολύ της λογικής "μάθε το όπως το βλέπεις", χωρίς να μπερδεύω έναν αρχάριο με ετυμολογίες και ομάδες λέξεων που οδηγούν σε λεξιλόγιο πολύ μεγαλύτερο απ' όσο μπορεί να αντέξει.


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2014)

Επιτέλους, πότε θα βάλετε επιλογή σε ποιον θα απαντήσουμε για να μη γράφουμε γενικά κι αόριστα; :) 

@Ζαζ: εννοείται, γι' αυτό και το έβαλα με γκρίζα γράμματα ως κάτι σχετικά εκτός θέματος. 

@Δρα: κατανοητό το πρόβλημά σου, αλλά έχει απαντηθεί ήδη και ξέρεις κι εσύ την απάντηση, προτού μας γράψεις το αφήγημά σου. Εννοείται πως δεν έπρεπε να πλακώνει με δεκάδες βιβλία ο γραμματέας τα παιδιά, αλλά όποιος είναι στην εκπαίδευση και νοιάζεται, ξέρει πως υπάρχουν τρόποι και τρόποι να διδάξεις κάτι σε κάποιον, χωρίς να τον χάσεις από το πρώτο λεπτό. Όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι, αν έχεις τον τρόπο, θα το μάθει. Δεν χρειάζεται να του το κάνεις σούπα, για να το καταπίνει εύκολα. Μπορείς να τον κάνεις να το μασήσει, χωρίς να τον βαρυστομαχιάσεις... ;)

Και για να συνεχίσω τη γαστριμαργική παραβολή μια και είναι μεσημέρι... Μοιάζεις να ζητάς να φάει η Χέλγκα ένα κουνελάκι στιφάδο, με την ευκολία που θα έτρωγε πουρέ. Έλα όμως που το κουνελάκι (η γλώσσα) έχει κοκαλάκια και άλλες δυσκολίες να καταποθεί... Τι θα κάνεις; Θα της το περάσεις από το μίξερ ή θα τη μάθεις να το τρώει, καθαρίζοντάς το, τελικά;


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ο Νίκελ έδωσε πιο πάνω μέθοδο για να μάθει κανείς.


Το κολπάκι με τα αυτοκόλλητα είναι για την _εμπέδωση_ της γνώσης. Είναι ένα κολπάκι γνωστό σε πολλούς διδάσκοντες.
Για την _απόκτηση_ της γνώσης περιορίστηκα στην πρόχειρη λύση του διαβάσματος κανόνων. Δεν είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος, αλλά είναι πάντα ο πιο πρόχειρος για ενήλικους που θέλουν να λύσουν ένα πρόβλημα γρήγορα. Εκεί ο αυτοδιδασκόμενος εντοπίζει μόνος του τα κυριότερα προβλήματά του και επιλέγει μόνος του με ποιον τρόπο θα λύσει τι.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν η Χέλγκα μιλάει πολύ καλά ελληνικά αλλά δεν μπορεί να γράψει _υπεξαίρεση_, με τα δύο [ι] και τα δύο [ε], γιατί δεν γνωρίζει τις βασικές ψηφίδες του μωσαϊκού (τα _υπό + εξ + αίρω_), πρέπει και ο δάσκαλος (στο βαθμό που υπάρχει και καθοδηγεί) και η ίδια η Χέλγκα να αντιληφθούν ότι το _αίρω_ θα το μάθει μόνο του, αλλά την _υπεξαίρεση_ θα είναι καλό να τη μάθει μαζί με την _αίρεση_, την _καθαίρεση_, τη _διαίρεση_, τη _συναίρεση_, ίσως και την _υφαίρεση_ (αν ξέρει τόσα ελληνικά) κτό.

Οι καλύτεροι τρόποι να διδαχτούν και να μαθευτούν αυτά; Εξαρτάται από το μαθητή, πού βρίσκεται, πόσω χρονών είναι, πόσο χρόνο διαθέτει, πώς του πηγαίνει να μαθαίνει κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να περιμένω απάντηση στο #9 μου:


nickel said:


> Αν κάποιος ξένος διαβάσει το παρακάτω σχόλιο στο Ορθογραφικό, θα έχει δίκιο να πει «Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί»:


​


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2014)

Αυτά θα τα διδάξεις όπως τα θυμάται και ο μέσος ορθογράφος Έλληνας. Δεν θα πεις ότι πρέπει να ήταν τρελοί οι αρχαίοι, αλλά ούτε θα αρχίσεις να μιλάς για μεταπτώσεις και πάθη των φωνηέντων. Θα δώσεις μια γενική εξήγηση ότι τα φωνήεντα είχαν διαφορετική αξία για τους αρχαίους και γι' αυτό έχουμε διάφορες περίεργες αλλαγές, και θα πεις στο μαθητή να προσέχει τις διαφορετικές ορθογραφίες του είδους _αμείβω - αμοιβή_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> @Δρα: κατανοητό το πρόβλημά σου, αλλά έχει απαντηθεί ήδη και ξέρεις κι εσύ την απάντηση, προτού μας γράψεις το αφήγημά σου.


Άζι, δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η ανάγνωση όσων γράφω. Επίσης, μπορώ κι εγώ να γίνω αγενής —και δεν φαντάζεσαι καν πόσο.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ... σε άλλες γλώσσες έχει σημασία να ξεχωρίζεις το sheet από το shit, το sit και το seat.
> ...


_Mostly Homonyms: A Whimsical Perusal of those Words that Sound Alike,_ Janet Dickey Lein & Elizabeth Berriman.
Παρέμπ, χθες το βράδυ άκουσα ένα καλό λογοπαίγνιο με τα semen-seamen από τον Φράι (κάνω επανάληψη στο QI), αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο επεισόδιο γιατί ακούω δυο τρία κάθε βράδυ.


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2014)

Άζι, δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η ανάγνωση όσων γράφω. Επίσης, μπορώ κι εγώ να γίνω αγενής —και δεν φαντάζεσαι καν πόσο.

Άσχετη απάντηση... Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Themis (May 18, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να περιμένω απάντηση στο #9 μου


Ζαζ, εγώ είχα πει:
ο πιο οικονομικός τρόπος για να αποκτήσει κάποιος γερά σημεία αναφοράς στην ορθογραφία είναι η ετυμολογία
Εσύ ρώτησες:
Αρκεί όμως η ετυμολογία;
Η απάντηση φυσικά είναι ότι δεν αρκεί. Όπως ακριβώς άφηνε να υπονοηθεί το αρχικό μου ποστ. Απορώ πού βρίσκεται η απορία σου. Αν νομίζεις ότι μπορεί κάποιος να αποκτήσει "γερά σημεία αναφοράς στην ορθογραφία" χωρίς να καταφύγει στην ετυμολογία (και βέβαια σε ομάδες ομόρριζων λέξεων), εξήγησέ το και ας το συζητήσουμε.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)

Themis said:


> Εσύ ρώτησες:
> Αρκεί όμως η ετυμολογία;
> Η απάντηση φυσικά είναι ότι δεν αρκεί. Όπως ακριβώς άφηνε να υπονοηθεί το αρχικό μου ποστ.


Ε, αυτό ήταν που δεν είχα αντιληφθεί ότι υπονοούσες. 
Εσύ γιατί υποθέτεις ότι επιχείρησα να βγάλω την ετυμολογία απ' το μίγμα; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2014)

Πολλές παρεξηγήσεις στο νήμα. Έπρεπε να ξεκινήσω με φωτογραφία της Χέλγκας... :)


----------



## Irini (May 19, 2014)

Περίπλοκο ζήτημα, δύσκολη η απάντηση. Όπως προαναφέρθηκε, εξαρτάται από τον μαθητή, την ηλικία, την εξοικείωση με τα Ελληνικά, τον χρόνο κλπ.
Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, πρώτα οι καταλήξεις, μετά οι προθέσεις και οι σύνδεσμοι και μετά βλέπουμε.


----------

